

You can make Gifs on YouTube now - alexcasalboni
https://www.youtube.com/gif?v=AOwRb584r1c&g=3dYg6nJiiRw

======
suyash
how exactly?

~~~
sehr
It's available under the `share` tab for some videos

try the one used here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOwRb584r1c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOwRb584r1c)

